

PG books free to a good home - lisper

I have an extra copy of ANSI CL and On Lisp.  Free to a good home.  Tell me why you want them in the comments in 25 words or less.  Best story wins.  I reserve the right to decide, but I'll be strongly inclined to go with the story with the most upvotes :-)  (I'm not going to strictly enforce the 25 word limit, so if you really feel the need to write more feel free. But don't get too wordy. It's just a pair of books after all.)
======
kraemate
Ive not been able to find copies of these books in India. Been trying for past
2 years.

~~~
lisper
You win. Post (or email if you don't want it made public) your mailing address
and I'll send them out.

------
rms
<http://www.paulgraham.com/onlisptext.html>

------
soundsop
Request Haiku:

    
    
      I just want On Lisp,
      to improve my coding style
      with advanced techniques

~~~
rms

      Like the stars and moon,
      the lambda calculus lists
      my parentheses

~~~
Dauntless
_To express oneself

in seventeen syllables

is very diffic_

~~~
iamwil

      "Haikus are easy,
      but sometimes they don't make sense. 
      Refrigerator."

~~~
ivankirigin
Someone was wearing that shirt at demo day. Love it

------
maxklein
I used to have a lisp as a child, and I think receiving the book would be my
final moment of triumph. 25 words, no?

------
lisper
OK, looks like kraemate is the overwhelming winner, though I have to give an
honorable mention to byrneseyeview. Post (or email if you don't want it made
public) your mailing address and I'll send them out today.

------
b3n
I'm starting a CS degree in a few weeks, therefore I'm poor and in need of
Lisp books. :o

------
mhb
I've enjoyed reading On Lisp on-line, but would like the book so I can read in
the bathroom. It's not worth $150+ for that convenience though.

------
paddy_m
Maybe I'm in a part of the lisp echo chamber, but I have to wonder why on lisp
hasn't been reprinted. pg any comments?

~~~
parenthesis
Judging by the second-hand prices, there would seem to be demand.

See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=264296>

------
adm
(Nero Wolfe)

... Archie was in a shock, and reason was neither that all the orchids were
stolen from Wolfe's gallery or is been out for (more than two) times in a day
to solve mystery. Archie started thinking. Until in my career, I never saw
that fat bastard taking money from a client without Solving the case and being
satisfied that he has really earned the money. But what the hell is this? some
'Lisper offers him a couple books (and think what, those are related to LISP
which I here are related to black magic, No wonder; Wolfe will enjoy those and
will give me hell solving all the mysteries after reading those), And he
accepts those? Something is wrong.

------
Apteris
Intertwined, language and data, the moulding of thought.

Lisp

------
qhoxie
Too many wise people have told me that I don't know beautiful code until I
know Lisp. I definitely don't know Lisp, and I want to know beautiful code.

------
MaysonL
_On Lisp_ available via Lulu <http://www.lulu.com/content/3060872>

------
kaens
Because I am an autodidact that happens to be rather poor at the moment, and
has been meaning to master the use of lisp macros.

------
parenthesis
Whoever you give them to, we can bring up your generosity wherever anyone
doubts that lispers are nice people.

------
fp
I want to master the way of the Lisp Jedi.

    
    
      "These are your father's parentheses. Elegant weapons, for a more ... civilized age."
    

<http://xkcd.com/297/>

------
gms
I have been losing sleep trying to find out what the missing figures from the
online edition actually look like. Please put me out of my misery.

------
anaphoric
Students often express a vague interest in LISP when I teach AI. It would
indeed be nice to have an extra book to loan out.

~~~
j2d2
Practical Common Lisp is free online. Just give them a link.

------
Maro
I'll write a pair of reviews plus an additional article about LISP itself on
bytepawn.com

------
kraemate
Ive not been able to find copies of these books in India. Been trying for past
2 years.

------
noor420
I will sell them on ebay and donate the profits to charity.

~~~
byrneseyeview
I will hijack your shipment of books, and commit myself to studying them for
years. After a long absence, I will emerge from my hideaway armed with a
thorough understanding of Common Lisp. I will write a single macro, more
profound than the deepest koan, more concise than the _Reader's Digest
Condensed Edition_ of a haiku. When executed, this macro will generate the
source code to a second program -- a program so powerful it will be a Google
killer that evolves into a Google killer-killer, all while running on a single
386, even if it isn't plugged in. My Series A will empty Fort Knox, exhaust
the New York Fed, and leave me with the Crown Jewels of a thousand forgotten
dynasties.

I will sell some of these on ebay, and donate the profits to charity. Top
_that_.

~~~
graywh
Definitely too wordy.

And I find the statement about running on a single 386 unbelievable. You'll
need at least 2.

------
pavelludiq
lisp is cool.

~~~
OtherMichael
learning lisp is my refuge from my VB6-centric workplace.

